# My newest addition



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Last night I picked up my newest handgun. It is a CZ SP-01. It is the evrsion with the decocker as opposed to the saftey. 

What a fine weapon!!!!! I am getting FO sights put on it. I can't tell you how big I have been smiling since last night. I am very happy with this gun! It is a real shooter and feels good solid and heavy in my hands.

I am a big fan of CZ's quality and the way I can shoot their guns is pretty accurate!!!

RCG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Now you need a Stoeger Cougar. :mrgreen:


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

CZ's are fine weapons. Post a photo when you get a chance. Good luck with it.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

cougartex said:


> Congratulations. Now you need a Stoeger Cougar. :mrgreen:


I don't know much about them could you give me some details? .........J/k

I would actually like to have a Stoegar Cougar but I could not pass up this beauty.......Maybe one day you will own a CZ and i will own a Stoegar.

Just a quick snap from my phone.










I will try to get a couple better ones later


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

You should put a laser on that!!! :smt112

Nice pistol. I've had the pleasure to shoot a couple different CZ's in my day (a friends) and for what little I've shot them, they sure did feel like they were built like a tank. Nice shooters.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

zhurdan said:


> You should put a laser on that!!! :smt112
> 
> Nice pistol. I've had the pleasure to shoot a couple different CZ's in my day (a friends) and for what little I've shot them, they sure did feel like they were built like a tank. Nice shooters.


A laser ....great idea that would not ugly up my new gun.....oh wait yes it would

It will have a few thousand rounds through it in the next few months however. CZ is my favorite brand. I really like the feel and the way this one looks. I am so glad I found the sale on this gun I did, I could not pass it up. I have been thinking and wondering how to make it happen. Then I saw it marked down 150 bucks and said wrap that beauty up for me.

I can't wait for spring league to begin.

RCG


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> I don't know much about them could you give me some details? .........J/k
> 
> I would actually like to have a Stoegar Cougar but I could not pass up this beauty.......Maybe one day you will own a CZ and i will own a Stoegar.
> 
> ...


I just came home with the compact version last night








Cougar looks like this


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I owned the compact first and would never give it up. It is my favorite all around gun ever. This one will challenge that though I think.

The Cougar is a nice looking weapon too. I talked to one and it told me when it grows up it wants to be a CZ...........J/K

RCG


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

That's funny, but mine said it wants to grow up to be a "92 inox Brigadier Ghost"


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice gun.

Congratulations.

:smt1099


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

CZ deserves to be more popular than they are.
I bought the 75 BD a few weeks ago. CZ makes a fine pistol. It was decently accurate with cheap factory ammo. With reloads it likes, things get impressive. Enjoy.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ recoilguy

What kind of sights are :

"I am getting FO sights put on it."

And where do you get them?

I just bought my first CZ 75 and while I love the gun - I do not care for the small sights.

:smt1099


----------

